# CRNA's and billing qualifying circumstance codes



## knulph (Jul 16, 2010)

Hopefully an easy question for someone.  I have been looking for anything in writing stating qualifying circumstance codes can or should be billed with charges for a CRNA.  Currently our facility is billing these codes with the anesthesiologist but leaving them off of the CRNA.  I have not been able to find anything stating they can or cannot bill these codes (except for Medicare of course).

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## hgolfos (Jul 26, 2010)

Qualifying circumstances add a specific number of units to the claim.  For example an emergency adds 2 base units to the claim total.  If you add two base units to both the Dr and CRNA claims you would be double billing.  Our software auto appends this to the MD claim, but if you have circumstances where the CRNA is working unsupervised it is absolutely appropriate to bill it.

Hope this helps.


----------

